# I just got "Sauces" by James Peterson



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes, this thread is completely useless to everyone but me, but I'm so happy, I had to post.

Mine is third edition (current edition) and the color of the text is a little off-putting, being a "rust" color, to match the cover and the dust jacket.

Other than that, I got a new toy and had to share.  Just reading the ToC, I'm all excited.  Now onto diving in head first.  G'day all.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, you won't have any trouble filling your spare time, Gobblygook. If you intend actually reading it, it will keep you busy for awhile.

We reviewed _Sauces _awhile back. If you're interested in seeing the review you can find it here: http://www.cheftalk.com/products/sauces-classical-and-contemporary-sauce-making


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

Come now... I got lucky with someone referring "On Food and Cooking". I decided that I wanted my next book to be similar -- a text book of sorts. BDL is to blame for me picking a book on sauces though because he keeps tossing out French terms and sauces and I hate being lost. So, when I decided to buy another book, I almost posted and then this amazing thing happened.... I tried "search" and voila! Once I found a book that several folks here seemed to agree on, then I searched for the title. The reviews on Amazon were great because the low star reviews complained that it's not a cookbook and that it's too in-depth. Those are the type of negative reviews I love. I did my homework before selecting this extremely expensive (~$25) /img/vbsmilies/smilies//smile.gif book. Now that it's arrived, I had to gloat.


----------

